# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  "الجوهر والعرض عند المتكلمين"

## أبو محمد يونس

الحمد لله رب العلمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين ، وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ،وعلى التابعين لهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين . 
أما بعد: 
فاليوم نقف مع مسألة من مسائل علم الكلام الدقيق ، وهي الجوهر والعرض ، وسنقف إن شاء الله تعالى مع تعريف لكلا المصطلحين ، وسنحاول رصد بعض الآثار التي نجمت عن قول المتكلمين بمفهوم الجوهر والعرض في العقيدة ، مع إشارة لطيفة إلى بعض الانتقادات التي وجهت لهذين المصطلحين ، وقد سلكنا في سبيل ذلك الخطة الآتية: 
المبحث الأول : تعريف الجوهر والعرض : 
المبحث الثاني : أقسام الجوهر والعرض :  
المبحث الثالث : بعض الانتقادات الموجهة لنظرية الجوهر والعرض :
  المبحث الرابع : أثر القول بالجوهر والعرض في بعض القضايا العقدية :

----------


## أبو محمد يونس

*المبحث الأول : تعريف الجوهر والعرض :*
*المطلب الأول : تعريف الجوهر :* *المســألة الأولى : تعريف الجوهر في اللغة :*
جوهر الشيء حقيقته وذاته ، ومن الأحجار كل ما يستخرج منه شيء ينتفع به والنفيس الذي تتخذ منه الفصوص ونحوها و (في الفلسفة) ما قام بنفسه ويقابله العرض وهو ما يقوم بغيره واحدته جوهرة (ج) جواهر[1].
*المسألة الثانية : تعريف الجوهر في الاصطلاح :*
الجوهر في اصطلاح الفلاسفة هو الموجود القائم بنفسه، وهو يرادف عندهم الذات والحقيقة والماهيّة. 
والجوهر عند المتكلّمين هو: الموجود القائم بنفسه المتحيّز بالذات، ومعنى قيامه بنفسه هو أنه يصحّ وجوده في غير محلّ يقوم به. وبهذه القيود يخالف الأعراض، وهي التي لا يصحّ وجودها إلا قائمة في محلّ لأنه لا تحيّز لها إلا أن يكون تابعاً لتحيّز المحلّ الذي تقوم فيه ، وليس وجودها في نفسها إلا نفس وجودها في المحل الذي تقوم فيه. 
وقد ورد في موسوعة مصطلحات علم الكلام الإسلامي للدكتور سميح دغيم تعريف بالآتي : معنى الجوهر أنه يحتمل الأعراض ، وهذا قول أبي الحسين الصالحي ، الذي قال : الجوهر هو ما احتمل الأعراض وقد يجوز عنده أن يوجد الجوهر ولا يخلق الله فيه عرضا ، ولا يكون محلا للأعراض إلا أنه محتمل لها[2].وللتنبيه فقد اختلفت عبارات المتكلمين في تعريفه:فقال بعضهم: الجوهر: هو المتحيز .[3]وزاد عليه بعضهم (بذاته) فقال: الجوهر: هو المتحيز بذاته[4] وقال آخر: الجوهر: هو الذي يوجد قائماً بذاته[5].وعرّفه الحكماء:الموجود لا في موضوع[6].وعرّفوه أيضاً:ما استغنى في وجوده عن الموضوع[7].وتعريفا الحكماء وكذلك التعريف الاخير للمتكلمين تعطينا معنى واحداً، وذلك لأن الوجود لا في موضوع هو الاستغناء في الوجود عن الموضوع، وكذلك أن يوجد قائماً بذاته يعني لا في موضوع.أما التعريف بالمتحيز فهو المختلف عنها.وقال الإمام الأشعري في تعريفه :واختلف الناس في الجوهر وفي معناه على أربعة أقاويل:1- فقالت النصارى: الجوهر هو القائم بذاته وكل قائم بذاته فجوهر وكل جوهر فقائم بذاته.2- وقال بعض المتفلسفة: الجوهر هو القائم بالذات القابل للمتضادات.3- وقال قائلون: الجوهر ما إذا وجد كان حاملاً للأعراض.وزعم صاحب هذا القول أن الجواهر جواهر بأنفسها وأنها تعلم جواهر قبل أن تكون.والقائل بهذا القول هو الجبائي.4- وقال الصالحي: الجوهر هو ما احتمل الأعراض وقد يجوز عنده أن يوجد الجوهر ولا يخلق الله فيه عرضاً ولا يكون محلاً للأعراض إلا أنه محتمل لها.[8]

[1]  المعجم الوسيط ، مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة : (إبراهيم مصطفى / أحمد الزيات / حامد عبد القادر / محمد النجار) ، دار الدعوة ، 1/149 .
[2]  موسوعة مصطلحات علم الكلام الإسلامي ، الدكتور سميح دغيم
[3]  النكت الاعتقادية 384. 
[4] التحقيق التام 43. 
[5]  قواعد العقائد 439 . 
[6] كشف المراد 100. 
[7] بداية الحكمة 91. 
[8] مقالات الإسلاميين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيك، إن أردت إظهار من عند القوم من ضلال فلا تنسى أن ‏‏الجوهر‏ ونحـوهما من الاصطلاحات الفلسفية لم يأت في كتاب اللّه ولا سـنة رسـولـه، ولا كلام أحد ـ من الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين وسائر أئمة المسلمين، التكلم بها في حق اللّه ـ تعالى ـ لا بنفي ولا إثبات؛ ولهذا قال أحمد في رسالته إلى المتوكل‏:‏ لا أحب الكلام في شيء من ذلك إلا ما كان في كتاب اللّه، أو في حديث عن رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو عن الصحابة أو التابعين لهم بإحسان، وأما غير ذلك، فإن الكلام فيه غير محمود‏.‏

والمعنى الذي يقصده هؤلاء إذا كان حقًا عبر عنه بالعبارة التي لا لبس فيها، وأن اللّه ليس كمثله شيء، وهو ـ سبحانه ـ لا سمي له، ولا كُفْو له، ولا ند له، فهذه عبارات القرآن تؤدى هذا المعنى بلا تلبيس ولا نزاع،  فإن عليه أن يثبت ما أثبته اللّه ورسوله من علمه وقدرته وسائر صفاته، كقوله‏‏:‏ ‏{وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء‏}‏ ‏[‏البقرة‏:‏ 255‏]‏، وقوله‏:‏ ‏{إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الرَّزَّاقُ ذُو الْقُوَّةِ الْمتينُ‏}‏ ‏[‏الذاريات‏:‏ 58‏]‏، وقوله عليه السلام في حديث الاستخارة‏:‏ ‏(‏اللهم إني أستخيرك بعلمك، وأستقدرك بقدرتك‏).‏
‏وقوله في الحديث الآخر‏:‏ ‏(‏اللهم بعلمك الغيب، وقدرتك على الخلق‏)‏‏.‏ ويقول كما قال رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏"(إنكم ترون ربكم يوم القيامة عيانًا كما ترون الشمس والقمر لا تضامون في رؤيته‏)‏ فشبه الرؤية بالرؤية، وإن لم يكن المرئيُّ كالمرئيِّ‏.‏

فهذه عبارات الكتاب والسنة عن هذا المعنى الصحيح بلا تلبيس ولا نزاع بين أهل السـنة ـ المتبعين للكتاب والسنة وأقوال الصحابة ـ ثم بعد هذا من كان قد تبين له معنى من جهة العقل أنه لازم للحق لم يدفعه عن عقله، فلازم الحق حق، لكن ذلك المعنى لابد أن يدل الشرع عليه فيبينه بالألفاظ الشرعية، وإن قُدِّرَ أن الشرع لم يدل عليه لم يكن مما يجب على الناس اعتقاده، وحينئذ فليس لأحد أن يدعو الناس إليه، وإن قدر أنه في نفسه حق‏.‏

----------


## أبو محمد يونس

*المطلب الثاني : تعريف العرض :*
*المسألة الأولى : تعريف العرض في اللغة :*
قال الجوهري: عرض له أمر كذا يعرِض، أي ظهر وعرضت عليه أمر كذا وعرضت له الشيء، أي أظهرته له وبرزته إليه[1].
وجاء في المعجم الوسيط : الْعرَض مَا يطْرَأ وَيَزُول من مرض وَنَحْوه ومتاع الدُّنْيَا قل أَو كثر وَفِي التَّنْزِيل الْعَزِيز {لتبتغوا عرض الْحَيَاة الدُّنْيَا} وَيُقَال جَاءَ هَذَا الرَّأْي عرضا بِلَا روية وعلقتها عرضا اعترضت لي فهويتها و (فِي علم الْمنطق) مَا قَامَ بِغَيْرِهِ (ضد الْجَوْهَر) كالبياض والطول وَالْقصر و (فِي الطِّبّ) مَا يحسه الْمَرِيض من الظَّوَاهِر الدَّالَّة على الْمَرَض (ج) أَعْرَاض*[2]* .
ومن الأمثلة على ذلك : الفرح بالنسبة للإنسان فهو عرض؛ لأنه لا ثبات له ، بل هو عارض يعرض ويزول ، وكذلك الغضب والرضا .
*المسألة الثانية : تعريف العرض في الاصطلاح :*
ذكر القاضي عبدالجبار أن الأعراض منها المدركات وهي سبعة أنواع : الألوان والطعوم والروائح والحرارة والبرودة والآلام والأصوات[3] ، وعرّفه الرازي بأنه كل ماكان حالاًّ بالمتحيز ، وجعل من أنواعه الأكوان وهي الحركة والسكون والاجتماع والافتراق [4]، وأكثر المتكلمين على قول الرازي ، وعرفه الباقلاني  بأنه هو الذي يعرض للجوهر ولا يصح بقاؤه وقتين . [5]
إذن فالذين عرّفوا الجوهر بأنه المتحيز، عرّفوا العرض بأنه الحال بالمتحيز. ومن عرف الجوهر بأنه المتحيز لذاته ، عرّف العرض بالمتحيز تبعاً لغيره.
ومن قال: إن الجوهر هو الذي يوجد قائماً بذاته ، قال: العرض: هو الذي لا يوجد قائماً بذاته.
والحكماء الذين عرفوا الجوهر: بأنه هو الموجود لا في موضوع، عرفوا العرض بالموجود في موضوع .
والآخرون الذين عرفوا الجوهر بما استغنى في وجوده عن الموضوع، عرفوا العرض بما افتقر في وجوده إلى موضوع. 
وورد في معجم مصطلحات علم الكلام الإسلامي :" العرض هو الذي يعرض في الجوهر ولا يصح بقاؤه وقتين ، يدل على ذلك قولهم " عرض لفلان عارض من مرض وصداع " إذا قرب زواله ، ولم يعتقد دوامه ، ومنه قوله عز وجل :" تريدون عرض الدنيا والله يريد الآخرة " ( الأنفال :67 ) وقوله : " هذا عارض ممطرنا " (الأحقاف : 24 )، فكل شيء قرب عدمه وزواله موصوف بذلك ، وهذه صفة المعاني القائمة بالأجسام ، فوجب وصفها في قضيو العقل بأنها أعراض ."[6]
وورد فيه أيضا : "اعلم أن العرض في أصل اللغة هو ما يعرض في الوجود ولا يطول لبثه سواء كان جسما أو عرضا ، ولهذا يقال للسحاب عارض ... وأما في الاصطلاح فهو ما يعرض في الوجود ولا يجب لبثه كلبث الجواهر والأجسام ، احترازا عن الأعراض الباقية فإنها تبقى ، ولكن لا على حد بقاء الأجسام والجواهر لأنها تنتفي بأضدادها ، والجواهر والأجسام باقية ثابتة ."[7]
وفيه أيضا : "العرض هو المعنى القائم بالجوهر كالألوان والطعوم والروائح والحياة والممات ، والعلوم والإرادات والقدر القائمة بالجواهر."* [8]*
*المسألة الثانية : هل تبقى الأعراض وقتين ؟*
ذكر الأشعري رحمه الله أنه اختلف في بقاء الأعراض على أقوال كثيرة ، وقد قمنا بنقل تلك الأقوال من كتابه وهي : 
1- قال قائلون: الأعراض كلها لا تبقى وقتين لأن الباقي إنما يكون باقياً بنفسه أو ببقاء فيه فلا يجوز أن تكون باقية بأنفسها لأن هذا يوجب بقاءها في حال حدوثها ولا يجوز أن تبقى ببقاء يحدث فيها لأنها لا تحتمل الأعراض
والقائل بهذا أحمد بن علي الشطوي وقال به أبو القاسم البلخي ومحمد بن عبد الله بن مملك الأصبهاني. وزعم هؤلاء أن الألوان والطعوم والأراييح والحياة والقدرة والعجز والموت والكلام والأصوات أعراض وأنها لا تبقى وقتين وهم يثبتون الأعراض كلها ويزعمون أنها لا تبقى زمانين.
2- وقال قائلون: إنه لا عرض إلا الحركات وإنه لا يجوز أن تبقى والقائل بهذا النظام.
3- وقال أبو الهذيل: الأعراض منها ما يبقى ومنها ما لا يبقى والحركات كلها لا تبقى والسكون منه ما يبقى ومنه ما لا يبقى وزعم أن سكون أهل الجنة سكون باق وكذلك أكوانهم وحركاتهم منقطعة متقضية لها آخر وكان يزعم أن الألوان تبقى وكذلك الطعوم والأراييح والحياة والقدرة تبقى ببقاء لا في مكان ويزعم أن البقاء هو قول الله -عز وجل- للشيء ابق وكذلك في بقاء الجسم وفي بقاء كل ما يبقى من الأعراض وكذلك كان يزعم أن الآلام تبقى وكذلك اللذات ،  فآلام أهل النار باقية فيهم ولذات أهل الجنة باقية فيهم .
4- وكان محمد بن شبيب يزعم أن الحركات لا تبقى وكذلك السكون لا يبقى.
5- وكان محمد بن عبد الوهاب الجبائي يقول: الحركات كلها لا تبقى والسكون على ضربين: سكون الجماد وسكون الحيوان فسكون الحي المباشر الذي يفعله في نفسه لا يبقى وسكون الموات يبقى ، وكان يقول أن الألوان والطعوم والأراييح والحياة والقدرة والصحة تبقى ، ويقول ببقاء أعراض كثيرة ، وكان يقول أن كل ما فعله الحي في نفسه مباشراً من الأعراض فهو غير باق وكذلك يقول أن الباقي من الأعراض يبقى لا ببقاء وكذلك يقول في الأجسام أنها تبقى لا ببقاء وكذلك يجيز بقاء الكلام.
6- وقال قائلون في الحركة: إنها لا يجوز أن تبقى ولا يجوز أن تعاد.
7- وقال ضرار بن عمرو والحسين بن محمد النجار: أن الأعراض التي هي غير الأجسام يستحيل أن تبقى زمانين.
وكان ضرار والحسين النجار يقولان: البقاء للجسم الذي هو أبعاض منها كذا ومنها كذا.
وكان النجار ينكر بقاء الاستطاعة لأنها ليست بداخلة في جملة الجسم وهي غيره ويستحيل أن يكون في غيرها لأنه يستحيل لأن يبقى الشيء ببقاء في غيره.
8- وقال بشر بن المعتمر: السكون يبقى ولا يتقضى إلا بأن يخرج الساكن منه إلى حركة وكذلك السواد يبقى ولا يتقضى إلا بأن يخرج منه الأسود إلى ضده من بياض أو غيره وكذلك في سائر الأعراض على هذا الترتيب.[9]
*المسألة الرابعة : هل تفنى الأعراض؟*
قال الإمام الأشعري :
واختلفوا هل تفنى الأعراض أم لا؟
1- فقال قائلون: الأعراض كلها لا يقال أنها تفنى لأن ما جاز أن يفنى جاز أن يبقى.
2- وقال قائلون: هي تفنى بمعنى تعدم.
3- وقال قائلون: ما يجوز أن يبقى منها يجوز أن يفنى وما لا يجوز أن يفنى.[10]
*المسألة الخامسة : العلة في تسمية المعاني أعراضا؟*
قال الأشعري في مقالات الإسلاميين :
واختلفوا لم سميت المعاني القائمة بالأجسام أعراضا؟
1- فقال قائلون: سميت بذلك لأنها تعترض في الأجسام وتقوم بها وأنكر هؤلاء أن يوجد عرض لا في مكان أو يحدث عرض لا في جسم وهذا قول النظام وكثير من أهل النظر.
2- وقال قائلون: لم تسم الأعراض أعراضاً لأنها تعترض في الأجسام لأنه يجوز وجود أعراض لا في جسم وحوادث لا في مكان كالوقت والإرادة من الله - سبحانه - والبقاء والفناء وخلق الشيء الذي هو قول وإرادة من الله تعالى وهذا قول أبي الهذيل.
3- وقال قائلون: إنما سميت الأعراض أعراضاً لأنها لا لبث لها وإن هذه التسمية إنما أخذت من قول الله -عز وجل- : {قَالُوا هَذَا عَارِضٌ مُمْطِرُنَا} [الأحقاف: 24] فسموه عارضاً لأنه لا لبث له وقال: {تُرِيدُونَ عَرَضَ الدُّنْيَا} [الأنفال: 67] فسمى المال عرضاً لأنه إلى انقضاء وزوال.
4- وقال قائلون: سمي العرض عرضاً لأنه لا يقوم بنفسه وليس من جنس ما يقوم بنفسه.
5- وقال قائلون: سميت المعاني القائمة بالأجسام أعراضاً باصطلاح من اصطلح على ذلك من المتكلمين فلو منع هذه التسمية مانع لم نجد عليه حجة متن كتاب أو سنة أو إجماع من الأمة وأهل اللغة وهذا قول طوائف من أهل النظر منهم جعفر بن حرب.
6- وكان عبد الله بن كلاب يسمي المعاني القائمة بالأجسام أعراضاً ويسميها أشياء ويسميها صفات.[11]

[1] ينظر : الصحاح : تاج اللغة وصحاح العربية ، أبو نصر إسماعيل بن حماد الجوهري الفارابي ، تحقيق: أحمد عبد الغفور عطار ، دار العلم للملايين ، ط 4 ، بيروت – لبنان ، 1987 م ، 3/1082 .

[2] المعجم الوسيط  ، 2/594 .

[3] شرح الأصول الخمسة ، *القاضي عبد الجبار بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الهمذاني الأسد أبادي، أبو الحسين المعتزلي (المتوفى: 415هـ)**،* *دار المصطفى - شبرا- القاهرة* ، 92 .

[4]  ينظر : معالم أصول الدين ، بو عبد الله محمد بن عمر بن الحسن بن الحسين التيمي الرازي الملقب بفخر الدين الرازي خطيب الري ،تحقيق: طه عبد الرؤوف سعد ، دار الكتاب العربي ، لبنان ، 34 .

[5]  ينظر : تمهيد الأوائل في تلخيص الدلائل ،  القاضي أبو بكر محمد بن الطيب بن محمد بن جعفر بن القاسم الباقلاني المالكي ،  تحقيق: عماد الدين أحمد حيدر ، مؤسسة الكتب الثقافية ، ط 1 ، لبنان ، 1987م ، 38 .

[6] موسوعة مصطلحات علم الكلام الإسلامي ، الدكتور سميح دغيم  ، 1 / 783 .

[7] نفسه ، 1 / 783 .

[8] نفسه  ، 1 / 783 .

[9]  مقالات الإسلاميين ، الأشعري ، 2/ 267 – 268 .

[10]  نفسه ،  2/ 269 .

[11]  مقالات الإسلاميين ، الأشعري ، 2/ 275 .

----------


## أبو محمد يونس

*المبحث الثاني:** بعض الانتقادات الموجهة لنظرية الجوهر والعرض :*
من الانتقادات التي وجهت لنظرية الجوهر والعرض نذكر الآتي :
  1ـ هذه النظرية تثير الشكوك والشبهات في العقائد الكلامية، لذلك لا تخفى حالة القائلين بها في آخر حياتهم من الشك والحسرة والندم، ولذلك يرى د.حسن الشافعي: « إبعاد هذا الدليل عن المجال العقائدي، ... لأنه يثير شكوكاً من الأفضل تجنب العقائد أخطارها».
   2ـ هذه النظرية مرتبطة عند الفلاسفة الأوائل ـ أبيقور ومن وافقه ـ بالإلحاد وإنكار الخالق سبحانه وتعالى.
   3ـ هذه النظرية وما تولد منها سبب في تسلط الملاحدة على أهل الكلام، وصولتهم عليهم، وقدحهم فيما جاءت به الرسل عليهم السلام، فهم كما قيل: لا الإسلام نصروا، ولا الفلاسفة كسروا، لأنها تهدم قواعد الشريعة .
  4ـ العرض في اللغة يجب تنزيه الله تعالى عنه ، أما تسمية الصفات أعراضاً ثم نفيها فهذا باطل وتلبيس، والواجب التوقف والاستفصال عن هذه المعاني الباطلة .[1]
وإليكم بعض أقوال العلماء في المسألة :
قال أبو القاسم الأصبهاني- رحمه الله - : " أنكر السلف الكلام في الجواهر والأعراض، وقالوا : لم يكن على عهد الصحابة والتابعين رضي الله عن الصحابة ورحم الله التابعين ولا يخلو أن يكونوا  سكتوا  عن ذلك وهم عالمون به فيسعنا السكوت عما سكتوا عنه أو يكونوا سكتوا عنه وهم غير عالمين به فيسعنا أن لانعلم مالم يعلموه .."[2] 
وقال ابن تيمية –رحمه الله -: " فالسلف والأئمة لم يكرهوا الكلام لمجرد ما فيه من الاصطلاحات المولدة كلفظ ‏[‏الجوهر‏]‏ و‏[‏العرض‏]‏ و‏[‏الجسم‏]‏ وغير ذلك؛ بل لأن المعاني التي يعبرون عنها بهذه العبارات فيها من الباطل المذموم في الأدلة والأحكام ما يجب النهي عنه لاشتمال هذه الألفاظ على معاني مجملة في النفي والإثبات‏.‏ كما قال الإمام أحمد في وصفه لأهل البدع فقال‏:‏ هم مختلفون في الكتاب، مخالفون للكتاب، متفقون على مخالفة الكتاب، يتكلمون بالمتشابه من الكلام، ويلبسون على جهال الناس بما يتكلمون به من المتشابه‏.‏ فإذا عرفت المعاني التي يقصدونها بأمثال هذه العبارات، ووزنت بالكتاب والسنة، بحيث يثبت الحق الذي أثبته الكتاب والسنة، وينفي الباطل الذي نفاه الكتاب والسنة كان ذلك هو الحق؛ بخلاف ما سلكه أهل الأهواء من التكلم بهذه الألفاظ‏ نفيا وإثباتا في الوسائل والمسائل؛ من غير بيان التفصيل والتقسيم الذي هو الصراط المستقيم‏.‏ وهذا من مثارات الشبهة‏.‏ فإنه لا يوجد في كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا أحد من الصحابة والتابعين، ولا أحد من الأئمة المتبوعين، أنه علق بمسمى لفظ ‏‏الجوهر‏‏ و‏‏الجسم‏‏ و‏التحيز‏‏ و‏‏العرض‏ونحو ذلك شيئا من أصول الدين لا الدلائل ولا المسائل؛ والمتكلمون بهذه العبارات يختلف مرادهم بها‏.‏ تارة لاختلاف الوضع‏.‏ وتارة لاختلافهم في المعنى الذي هو مدلول اللفظ كمن يقول ‏[‏الجسم‏]‏ هو المؤلف، ثم يتنازعون هل هو الجوهر الواحد بشرط تأليفه‏؟‏
أو الجوهران فصاعدا‏؟‏ أو الستة‏؟‏ أو الثمانية‏؟‏ أو غير ذلك‏؟‏ ومن يقول هو الذي يمكن فرض الأبعاد الثلاثة فيه، وأنه مركب من المادة والصورة، ومن يقول هو الموجود، أو الموجود القائم بنفسه؛ وأن الموجود لا يكون إلا كذلك‏.‏
والسلف والأئمة  الذين ذموا وبدعوا الكلام في الجوهر والجسم والعرض تضمن كلامهم ذم من يدخل المعاني التي يقصدها هؤلاء بهذه الألفاظ في أصول الدين في دلائله، وفي مسائله نفيا وإثباتا‏.‏ فأما إذا عرف المعاني الصحيحة الثابتة بالكتاب والسنة، وعبر عنها لمن يفهم بهذه الألفاظ ليتبين ما وافق الحق من معاني هؤلاء، وما خالفه‏.‏ فهذا عظيم المنفعة، وهو من الحُكم بالكتاب بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه كما قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً فَبَعَثَ اللّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ وَأَنزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ فِيمَا اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ‏}‏ ‏[‏البقرة‏:‏ 213‏]‏ وهو مثل الحكم بين سائر الأمم بالكتاب فيما اختلفوا فيه من المعاني التي يعبرون عنها بوضعهم وعرفهم‏.‏ وذلك يحتاج إلى معرفة معاني الكتاب، والسنة، ومعرفة معاني هؤلاء بألفاظهم‏.‏ ثم اعتبار هذه المعاني بهذه المعاني ليظهر الموافق والمخالف‏."[3] 
وقال القحطاني –رحمه الله – في نونيته رادا على الأشاعرة :
" هذا الجويهر والعريض بزعمكم
من عاش في الدنيا ولم يعرفهما
أفمسلم هو عندكم أم كافر


أهما لمعرفة الهدى أصلان؟
وأقر بالإسلام والفرقان
أم عاقل أم جاهل أم واني؟"[4]






[1]  مأخوذ من مقال على الشبكة العنكبوتية بعنوان : نقد نظرية الجوهر والعرض .

[2]  الحجة في بيان المحجة وشرح عقيدة أهل السنة ، أبو القاسم إسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل بن علي القرشي الطليحي التيمي الأصبهاني، ، الملقب بقوام السنة ، تحقيق: محمد بن ربيع بن هادي عمير المدخلي ،دار الراية ، ط 2 ، السعودية – الرياض ، 1999م ، 99- 100 .

[3]  الفتاوى الكبرى ، تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم بن محمد ابن تيمية الحراني الحنبلي الدمشقي ، دار الكتب العلمية ، ط 1 ، بيروت – لبنان ،1987م ، 3/307 .

[4]  القصيدة النونية للقحطاني ، لعله أبو عبد الله محمد بن صالح القحطاني، المعافري الأندلسي المالكي (المتوفى: 378هـ ، تحقيق : عبد العزيز بن محمد بن منصور الجربوع ، دار الذكرى ، ط 1 ، 56 .

----------


## أبو محمد يونس

*المبحث الثالث : أثر القول بالجوهر والعرض في بعض المسائل الكلامية :*
أولا يجب أن نعلم أن الجوهر والعرض هو أحد أهم الطرق التي أثبت المتكلمون بها وجود الله عز وجل ، ويوضحها القاضي عبد الجبار بقوله : "إنه ينبغي لمن أراد الاستدلال على وجود الله عن طريق الأعراض فعليه أن يثبتها، ثم يوضح حدوثها وأنها تحتاج إلى محدث وفاعل يغاير الحوادث، وهو الله تعالى.[1]
وقال االباقلاني :" بَاب الْكَلَام فِي إِثْبَات حدث الْعَالم
جَمِيع الْعَالم الْعلوِي والسفلي لَا يخرج عَن هذَيْن الجنسين أَعنِي الْجَوَاهِر والأعراض وَهُوَ مُحدث بأسره وَالدَّلِيل على حَدثهُ مَا قدمْنَاهُ من إِثْبَات الْأَعْرَاض ."
وقال الإمام الرازي: "وقد عرفت أن العالم إما جواهر وإما أعراض، وقد يستدل بكل واحد منهما على وجود الصانع، إما بإمكانه أو بحدوثه، فهذه وجوه أربعة..."[2]
وقال الدكتور عامر النجار : " ويعد القول بحدوث العالم من الأمور البدهية والمسلمة ، ومع ذلك فإن المعتزلة أجهدوا أنفسهم بالحجج العقلية للاستدلال على حدوث العالم ، فهم يثبتون أولا الأعراض ، ثم يقومون بإثبات حدوثها ، ومادام العالم حادثا ، فإن لكل حادث محدث ، فالعلم إذن له رب خلقه وأحدثه كما يعتقدون . "[3]
ولكن أغلب المتكلمين سقطوا بسبب هذه النظرية في أشياء غير محمودة قد ذكر بعضا منها ابن القيم  حيث قال - رحمه الله - : " ..قد دلت النصوص التي لا تدفع على وصفه تعالى بالمحبة و الكراهة فتبينكم حقائق ما دلت عليه بالتعبير عنها بملائمة الطبع ومنافرته باطل وهو كنفي كل مبطل حقائق أسمائه وصفاته بالتعبير عنها بعبارات اصطلاحية توصل بها إلى نفي ما وصف به نفسه كتسمية الجهمية المعطلة صفاته أعراضا ثم توصلوا بهذه التسمية إلى نفيها وسموا أفعاله القائمة به حوادث ثم توصلوا بهذه التسمية إلى نفيها وقالوا لا تحله الحوادث كما قالت المعطلة لا تقوم به الأعراض وسموا علوه على خلقه واستواءه على عرشه وكونه قاهرا فوق عباده تحيزا وتجسما ثم توصلوا بنفي ذلك إلى نفي علوه عن خلقه واستوائه على عرشه وسموا ما أخبر به عن نفسه من الوجه واليدين والأصبع جوارح وأعضاء ثم نفوا ما أثبته لنفسه بتسميتهم له بغير تلك الأسماء: *{إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ أَسْمَاءٌ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلاَّ الظَّنَّ وَمَا تَهْوَى الأَنْفُسُ وَلَقَدْ جَاءَهُمْ مِنْ رَبِّهِمُ الْهُدَى}* فتوصلوا بالتشبيه والتجسيم والتركيب والحوادث والأعراض والتحيز إلى تعطيل صفات كماله ونعوت جلاله وأفعاله وأخلوا تلك الأسماء من معانيها وعطلوها من حقائقها "[4]
وقال –ابن تيمية - :"ولكن الجهمية والمعتزلة بنوا على أصلهم‏:‏ أن الرب لا يقوم به صفة؛ لأن ذلك بزعمهم يستلزم التجسيم والتشبيه الممتنع؛ إذ الصفة عَرَض، والعرض لا يقوم إلا بجسم‏.‏ " [5]
وقال –أيضا- : " ثم هم فريقان أحدهما : من يرى امتناع قيام الصفات به  أيضًا  لاعتقاده أن الصفات أعراض، وأن قيام العَرَض به يقتضي حدوثه  أيضًا  وهؤلاء نفاة الصفات من المعتزلة، فقالوا حينئذ‏ :‏ إن القرآن مخلوق ، وأنه ليس لله مشيئة قائمة به ، ولا حُبٌّ ، ولا بُغْضٌ، ونحو ذلك‏.‏ وردوا جميع ما يضاف إلى الله إلى إضافة خلق، أو إضافة وصف، من غير قيام معنى به‏.‏ " [6]
وقال –أيضا- : " الحمد لله رب العالمين‏.‏ هذه  مسألة  كبيرة عظيمة القدر اضطرب فيها خلائق من الأولين والآخرين من أوائل المائة الثانية من الهجرة النبوية فأما المائة الأولى فلم يكن بين المسلمين اضطراب في هذا وإنما نشأ ذلك في أوائل المائة الثانية لما ظهر  الجعد بن درهم  وصاحبه  الجهم بن صفوان  ومن اتبعهما من المعتزلة وغيرهم على إنكار الصفات‏ ، فظهرت مقالة الجهمية النفاة - نفاة الصفات - قالوا‏:‏ لأن إثبات الصفات يستلزم التشبيه والتجسيم والله سبحانه وتعالى منزه عن ذلك؛ لأن الصفات التي هي العلم والقدرة والإرادة ونحو ذلك أعراض ومعان تقوم بغيرها والعرض لا يقوم إلا بجسم والله تعالى ليس بجسم؛ لأن الأجسام لا تخلو من الأعراض الحادثة وما لا يخلو من الحوادث فهو محدث‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ وبهذا استدللنا على حدوث الأجسام؛ فإن بطل هذا بطل الاستدلال على حدوث الأجسام فيبطل الدليل على حدوث العالم فيبطل الدليل على إثبات الصفات‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ وإذا كانت الأعراض التي هي الصفات لا تقوم إلا بجسم والجسم مركب من أجزائه والمركب مفتقر إلى غيره ولا يكون غنيا عن غيره واجب الوجود بنفسه والله تعالى غني عن غيره واجب الوجود بنفسه‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ ولأن الجسم محدود متناه؛ فلو كان له صفات لكان محدودا متناهيا؛ وذلك لا بد أن يكون له مخصص خصصه بقدر دون قدر وما افتقر إلى مخصص لم يكن غنيا قديما واجب الوجود بنفسه‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ ولأنه لو قامت به الصفات لكان جسما ولو كان جسما لكان مماثلا لسائر الأجسام فيجوز عليه ما يجوز عليها ويمتنع عليه ما يمتنع عليها وذلك ممتنع على الله تعالى‏.‏.."[7].
والآن مع التفصيل ، فقد كانت هذه النظرية سببا في :
1.                      *نفي الأسماء والصفات :*
وقد بيَّن ابن تيمية في غير ما موضع السبب الذي من أجله امتنع المعتزلة من إثبات ما نفوه من صفات الله تعالى ، وإنكار أن يكون ما أثبتوه منها صفة لله تعالى، وهي الصفات الأربع: الوجود والعلم والقدرة والحياة ، فقال: (قالوا : لأن إثبات الصفات يستلزم التشبيه والتجسيم، والله سبحانه وتعالى منزه عن ذلك، لأن الصفات التي هي العلم والقدرة والإرادة ونحو ذلك أعراضٌ ومعانٍ تقوم بغيرها، والعَرَض لا يقوم إلا بجسم، والله تعالى ليس بجسم، لأن الأجسام لا تخلوا من الأعراض الحادثة، وما لا يخلو من الحوادث مُحدَث.
قالوا: وإذا كانت الأعراض التي هي الصفات لا تقوم إلا بجسم، والجسم مركب من أجزائه، والمركب مفتقر إلى غيره، ولا يكون غنياً عن غيره واجب الوجود بنفسه، والله تعالى غنيٌ عن غيره، واجب الوجود بنفسه.
قالوا: ولأن الجسم محدود متناه، فلو كان له صفات لكان محدوداً متناهياً، وذلك لا بد أن يكون له مُخصِّص بقدر دون قدر، وما افتقر إلى مُخصِّص لم يكن غنياً قديماً واجب الوجود بنفسه. قالوا: ولأنه لو قامت به الصفات لكان جسماً، ولو كان جسماً لكان مماثلاً لسائر الأجسام، فيجوز عليه ما يجوز عليها، ويمتنع عليه ما يمتنع عليها، وذلك ممتنع على الله تعالى[8]
2.                      *القول بالجواهر الفردة* 
3.                      *العرض لا يبقى زمانين .*
وسبب تقرير المتكلمين لنظرية الخلق المستمر ، أنها محاولة منهم للرد على ملاحدة الفلاسفة المنكرين لوجود الله تعالى أو القائلين بقدم العالم ، وذلك من خلال إثبات حدوث العالم بهذه الطريقة ، وإذا ثبت أن العالم حادث ، فالحادث يحتاج إلى محدث ، وهو الله جل وعلا ، وبهذا يتم الرد على الملاحدة* .*
قال الإيجي في المواقف : ذهب الشيخ الأشعري ومتبعوه من محققي الأشاعرة إلى أن العرض لا يبقى زمانين ؛ فالأعراض جملتها غير باقية عندهم بل هي على التقضي والتجدد ينقضي واحد منها ويتجدد آخر مثله وتخصيص كل من الآحاد المنقضية والمتجددة بوقته الذي وجد فيه إنما هو للقادر المختار فإنه يخصص بمجرد إرادته كل واحد منها بوقته الذي خلقه فيه وإن كان يمكن له خلقه قبل ذلك الوقت وبعده وإنما ذهبوا إلى ذلك لأنهم قالوا بأن السبب المحوج إلى المؤثر هو الحدوث فلزمهم استغناء العالم حال بقائه عن الصانع بحيث لو جاز عليه العدم تعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا لما ضر عدمه في وجوده فدفعوا ذلك بأن شرط بقاء الجوهر هو العرض ولما كان هو متجددا محتاجا إلى المؤثر دائما كان الجوهر أيضا حال بقائه محتاجا إلى ذلك المؤثر بواسطة احتياج شرطه إليه فلا استغناء أصلا .[9]
والسبب في قولهم بأن العرض لا يبقى زمانين كما مر من كلام الإيجي أنهم لا يرون أثرا لمؤثر غير الله ولو قيل أن العالم من طبيعته بقاء أعراضه للزم من ذلك استغناء العالم عن الله وهم يرون أن شرط بقاء الجوهر هو العرض ولما كان هو متجددا محتاجا إلى المؤثر دائما كان الجوهر أيضا حال بقائه محتاجا إلى ذلك المؤثر .
قال ابن حزم في الرد عليهم : وذهب أبو الهذيل العلاف والأشعرية إلى أن الأرواح أعراض تفنى ولا تبقى وقتين فإذا مات الميت فلا روح هنالك أصلا ، ومن عجائب أصحاب هذه المقالة الفاسدة قولهم أن روح الإنسان الآن غير روحه قبل ذلك وأنه لا ينفك تحدث له روح ثم تفنى ثم روح ثم تفنى وهكذا أبدا وأن الإنسان يبدل ألف ألف روح وأكثر في مقدار أقل من ساعة زمانية وهذا يشبه تخليط من هاج به البرسام .[10]
وقال أيضا : "ولو كان ما قاله أبو الهذيل والباقلاني ومن قلدهما حقا لكان الإنسان يبدل في كل ساعة ألف ألف روح وأزيد من ثلاث مائة نفس ألف لأن العرض عندهم لا يبقى وقتين بل يفنى ويتجدد عندهم أبدا فروح كل حي على قولهم في كل وقت غير روحه التي كانت قبل ذلك وهكذا تتبدل أرواح الناس عندهم بالخطاب وكذلك بيقين يشاهد كل أحد أن الهواء الداخل بالتنفس ثم يخرج هو غير الهواء الداخل بالتنفس الثاني فالإنسان يبدل على قول الأشعرية أنفسا كثيرة في كل وقت ونفسه الآن غير نفسه آنفا وهذا حمق لا خفاء به فبطل قول الفريقين بنص القرآن والسنة والإجماع والمشاهدة والمعقول " .[11]
4.                      فناء الجنة والنار وانقطاع حركات أهل الجنة.
قال ابن تيمية :  فهذه الطريقة مما يعلم بالاضطرار أن محمدا صلي الله عليه وسلم لم يدع الناس بها إلي الإقرار بالخالق ونبوة أنبيائه , ولهذا قد اعترف حذاق أهل الكلام ـ كالأشعري وغيره ـ بأنها ليست طريقة الرسل وأتباعهم ولا سلف الأمة وأئمتها وذكروا أنها محرمة عندهم بل المحققون علي أنها طريقة باطلة وأن مقدماتها فيها تفصيل وتقسيم يمنع ثبوت المدعي بها مطلقا ولهذا تجد من اعتمد عليها في أصول دينه فأحد الأمرين لازم له : إما أن يطلع علي ضعفها ويقابل بينها وبين أدلة القائلين بقدم العالم فتتكافأ عنده الأدلة أو يرجح هذا تارة وهذا تارة كما هو حال طوائف منهم وإما أن يلتزم لأجلها لوازم معلومة الفساد في الشرع والعقل كما التزم جهم لأجلها فناء الجنة والنار ، والتزم لأجلها أبو الهذيل انقطاع حركات أهل الجنة .[12]

[1]  شرح الأصول الخمسة ، القاضي عبد الجبار ، 92 .

[2]  تلخيص المحصل المعروف بنقد المحصل ، الخواجة نصير الدين الطوسي (ت 672 هجري)، دار الاضواء ، ط 2 ، بيروت – لبنان ، 1985 م ، 106 .

[3]  علم الكلام ، عرض ونقد ، الدكتور عامر النجار ، مكتبة الثقافة الدينية ، ط 1 ، بور سعيد – مصر ، 2003 م ، 95 .

[4]  شفاء العليل في مسائل القضاء والقدر والحكمة والتعليل ، محمد بن أبي بكر بن أيوب بن سعد شمس الدين ابن قيم الجوزية  ، دار المعرفة، بيروت – لبنان ، 1978م ، 128 .

[5]  الفتاوى ، ابن تيمية ، 1 /220 .

[6]  نفسه ، 6/147 .

[7]  نفسه ،  6/33 -34 .

[8]  بيان تلبيس الجهمية في تأسيس بدعهم الكلامية ، تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم بن محمد ابن تيمية الحراني الحنبلي الدمشقي ، تحقيق مجموعة من المحققين ، مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف ، 1/618 .

 المواقف ،  عبد الرحمن بن أحمد بن عبد الغفار، أبو الفضل، عضد الدين الإيجي ، تحقيق: عبد الرحمن عميرة ، دار الجيل ، ط 1 ، لبنان – بيروت ، 1997م ، 1|498 .

 الفصل في الملل والأهواء والنحل ، أبو محمد علي بن أحمد بن سعيد بن حزم الأندلسي القرطبي الظاهري ، مكتبة الخانجي ، القاهرة ، 4|58 .

[11]  الفصل في الملل والأهواء والنحل ، أبو محمد علي بن أحمد بن سعيد بن حزم الأندلسي القرطبي الظاهري ، *5|48 .*

[12]  درء تعارض العقل والنقل ، تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم بن محمد ابن تيمية الحراني الحنبلي الدمشقي ، تحقيق: الدكتور محمد رشاد سالم ، جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية ، ط 2 ، المملكة العربية السعودية ، 1991 م ، 1/ 39 – 40 .

----------


## أبو محمد يونس

2.                      *إنكار علو الله على خلقه.*
3.                      *القول بخلق القرآن.*
4.                      *إنكار  رؤية الله.*
قال ابن تيمية : "فإذا قال النفاة من الجهمية والمعتزلة وغيرهم : لو كان الله يرى في الآخرة لكان في جهة وما كان في جهة فهو جسم وذلك على الله محال أو قالوا : لو كان الله تكلم بالقرآن بحيث يكون الكلام قائما به لقامت به الصفات والأفعال وذلك يستلزم أن يكون محلا للأعراض والحوادث وما كان محلا للأعراض والحوادث فهو جسم والله منزه عن ذلك لأن الدليل على إثبات الصانع إنما هو حدوث العالم وحدوث العالم إنما علم بحدوث الأجسام فلو كان جسم ليس بمحدث لبطلت دلالة إثبات الصانع .
فهذا الكلام ونحوه هو عمدة النفاة من الجهمية والمعتزلة وغيرهم ومن وافقهم في بعض بدعتهم وهذا ونحوه في العقليات التي يزعمون أنها عارضت نصوص الكتاب والسنة ." [1]
وقال أيضا  : "والأئمة يذمون الكلام المبتدع فإن أصحابه يخطئون إما في مسائلهم وإما في دلائلهم فكثيرا ما يثبتون دين المسلمين في الإيمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله على أصول ضعيفة بل فاسدة ويلتزمون لذلك لوازم يخالفون بها السمع الصحيح والعقل الصريح ,وهذا حال الجهمية من المعتزلة وغيرهم حيث أثبتوا حدوث العالم بحدوث الأجسام ,وأثبتوا ذلك بحدوث صفاتها التي هي الأعراض فاضطرهم ذلك إلى القول بحدوث كل موصوف ؛فنفوا عن الله الصفات وقالوا بأن القرآن مخلوق وأنه لا يرى في الآخرة وقالوا إنه لا مباين ولا محايث وأمثال ذلك من مقالات النفاة التي تستلزم التعطيل ."[2]
وقال أيضا : " وعن هذا الحجة ونحوها نشأ القول بأن القرآن مخلوق وأن الله تعالى لا يرى في الآخرة وأنه ليس فوق العرش ونحو ذلك من مقالات الجهمية النفاة لأن القرآن كلام وهو صفة من الصفات , والصفات عندهم لا تقوم به وأيضا فالكلام يستلزم فعل المتكلم وعندهم لا يجوز قيام فعل به ولأن الرؤية تقتضي مقابلة ومعاينة والعلو يقتضي مباينة ومسامته وذلك من صفات الأجسام .
 وبالجملة فقد صاروا ينفون ما ينفونه من صفات الله تعالى لأن إثبات ذلك يقتضي أن يكون الموصوف جسما وذلك ممتنع لأن الدليل على إثبات الصانع إنما هو حدوث الأجسام فلو كان جسما لبطل دليل إثبات الصانع .
 ومن هنا قال هؤلاء : إن القول بما دل عليه السمع من إثبات الصفات والأفعال يقدح في أصل الدليل الذي به علمنا صدق الرسول .
 وقالوا إنه لا يمكن تصديق الرسول لو قدر أنه يخبر بذلك لأن صدقه لا يعلم بعد أن يثبت العلم بالصانع ولا طريق إلى إثبات العلم بالصانع إلا القول بحودث الأجسام .
 قالوا : وإثبات الصفات له يقتضي أنه جسم قديم فلا يكون كل جسم حادثا فيبطل دليل إثبات العلم به ." [3]
5.                      *قولهم بإبطال إيمان المقلد .* 
قال ابن تيمية : "وذهبت طوائف من المعتزلة والقدرية إلى أنه لا يعرف الله إلا العلماء فأما العوام فلا يحكم بصحة إيمانهم ولا بمعرفتهم لله ." [4]
قال أبو محمد بن حزم :  ومن البرهان الموضح لبطلان هذه المقالة الخبيثة أنه لا يشك أحد ممن يدري شيئا من السير من المسلمين واليهود والنصارى والمجوس والمنانية والدهرية في أن رسول الله صلى لله عليه وسلم منذ بعث لم يزل يدعو الناس الجم الغفير إلى الإيمان بالله تعالى وبه وبما أتى به ويقاتل من أهل الأرض من يقاتله ممن عند ويستحل سفك دمائهم وسبي نسائهم وأولادهم وأخذ أموالهم متقربا إلى الله تعالى بذلك وأخذ الجزية وإصغاره ويقبل من آمن به ويحرم ماله ودمه وأهله وولده ويحكم له بحكم الإسلام ومنهم المرأة البدوية والراعي والراعية والغلام الصحراوي والوحشي والزنجي والمسبي والزنجية المجلوبة والرومي والرومية والأغثر الجاهل والضعيف في فهمه فما منهم من أحد ولا من غيرهم قال عليه السلام : إني لا أقبل إسلامك ولا يصح لك دين إلا حتى تستدل على صحة ما أدعوك إليه قال : ولسنا نقول : إنه لم يبلغنا أنه قال ذلك لأحد بل نقطع - نحن وجميع أهل الأرض - قطعا كقطعنا على ما شاهدنا : أنه عليه السلام لم يقل هذا قط لأحد ولا رد إسلام أحد حتى يستدل ثم جرى على هذه الطريقة جميع الصحابة أولهم عن آخرهم ولا يختلف أحد في هذا الأمر ومن المحال الممتنع عند أهل الإسلام أن يكون عليه السلام يغفل أن يبين للناس ما لا يصح لأحد الإسلام إلا به ثم يتفق على إغفال ذلك أو تعمد ترك ذكره جميع أهل الإسلام ويبينه هؤلاء الأشقياء ومن ظن أنه وقع من الدين على ما لا يقع عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فهو كافر بلا خلاف فصح أن هذه المقالة خرق للإجماع وخلاف لله ولرسوله ولجميع أهل الإسلام قاطبة .[5]

[1]درء تعارض العقل والنقل ، تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم بن محمد ابن تيمية الحراني الحنبلي الدمشقي ، 1|144 .

  الأصفهانية ، تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم بن محمد ابن تيمية الحراني الحنبلي الدمشقي ، تحقيق: حسين محمد مخلوف ، دار الكتب الإسلامية ، 120 .

[3]  درء تعارض العقل والنقل ، ابن تيمية ،1|180 .

[4]  نفسه ، 4|95 .

  نفسه ، 4|89 .

----------


## يوسف الجوهري

حبذا لو كان المقال في شكل وورد أو pdf وجزاك الله خيرا ونرجو المزيد

----------

